# Zea vom Kiebitzende, 8 weeks!



## Fiction (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi guys  So I promised some pictures and here they are. Her flight got in late last night (with a lengthy drive to and from the airport) but I've managed to get some halfway decent pictures. I hope you enjoy!























































She's settling in so nicely :wub: We had the usual whining last night, but it didn't last too long before she was fast asleep. She's also doing wonderfully with her potty training... I'm amazed at how quick she's catching on. 

Now, I have to ask something I've been a little curious about: do you think she'll be long coated or stock? To me she looks more coated than other sables--I'm by no means an expert on this though. The breeder tells me she'll be a stock. even so I'd love to hear everyone's opinions. I was hoping for a stock coat but whatever she is, she is. I'm in love with her already!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

:wub: 

That is all kinds of adorable! I just want to smoosh her wee face and give her kisses!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

awwww


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a gorgeous pup! Congrats on your Zea! She looks so full of fun and mischief.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she looks like a stuffed teddy bear, just adorable


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pup-love the last pic


----------



## Fiction (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! She slept through the night... I was really surprised! She's still very vocal, I guess she just likes to talk  

Here she is sleeping; something she likes to do a lot!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That is precious


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Omg!!!! I just love that face!!!! What a cute little face! I'm in love!!!  Congratz on the new baby!!


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

She is one adorable puppy!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Love her coloring, it is so rich!


----------



## ImAce (Apr 20, 2012)

Awwwwww what a cutie!!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

She's gorgeous!

Our 12-week old Jake is quite the talker as well!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She is so adorable! How can you stand it??


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Ohmygosh, she is SO cute! I think if she were here I'd never put her down and she'd forget how to walk! Hahaha!


----------



## Fiction (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad everybody likes her! Well... looking at that adorable face I just fell in love so :wub: I really don't know how I can't stand her cuteness--and it definitely helps that she's so sweet. Thanks again for looking at her pictures guys 

This one's from yesterday. One ear up and the other's on the way! (I apologize for the phone quality, too!)


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:wub: So. CUTE!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous puppy. Please put her through the Xerox and mail me the copy.  I'd love to see photos as she grows so please post many!


----------



## Fiction (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL. I always have my camera with me so you can count on lots of pictures  I have a feeling you guys will get tired of seeing all of them! Ha ha. 

Another, from yesterday. She's got both her ears up now!










She's my landshark-cuddle-bug


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sign this girl up for America's Next Top Model...we have a winner!

Gorgeous girl!

Not sure if she's a LC?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Gorgeous pup!!!! :wub: Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Fiction (Aug 27, 2011)

I can barely handle her cuteness sometimes myself, ha. 

And no, those ear floofies (at least I think that's what they are?) are throwing me off. She's not as coated as some LC pups I've seen... again, I *think*. She's a fluffy pup--everybody always comments on how furry she is!

Still, she means the world to me either way


----------

